# European bike builders



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

Since there are more and more european bike builders in here - I guess we should start our own thread.

Show the world what Europe got.

Peace.

Sebastian
Crank!Magazine Chief Editor


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

Sweet Dreamz out of the little Belgium :biggrin:  





































wheres the rest at, comon, gotta keep this topic alive


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

Badass 2 wheeler from Paris,













































A future great topic :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

"Smile now Cry later"
EXCLUSIVE BELGIAN CHAPTER





































dvd at work "borat"


----------



## Lurker (Aug 20, 2006)

These aren't my bikes,but I've had the pictures for donkeys years. I think they are from Germany, or perhaps Belgium or the Netherlands. If anyone knows, please correct me:


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

nice! 

here's mine (me on the upper pic on the right):


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

kevin's bike from belgium too, EXCLUSIVE!!!!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

my old bike, owned by Fuel company now, but still belgian made so!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

seba's bike, been a cuple a months i dont see him, his bike looked good and had some projects but??? :dunno: 










West Side Gambla, trike we mounted with my parts that only did 1 show :roflmao: 




























and my street bike  i put it all stock again now and ride it


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

My trike "hustler ambitions"

WESTBARRIO C.C FRANCE


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

:cheesy: a lot of originals frames are used in Europe...


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

My other bike "eristoff bike"

WESTBARRIO C.C FRANCE


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

My small bike "lil gangsta"

WESTBARRIO C.C FRANCE


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

The bike of my homie delbarrio "dirty south"

WESTBARRIO C.C FRANCE


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westcoastriderz_@Oct 30 2007, 09:42 AM~9113755
> *My small bike "lil gangsta"
> 
> WESTBARRIO C.C FRANCE
> ...


damn can't believe you used a extension crown as a fork, looks clean man :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

found this hope it helps, hearing you guys pay alot on parts...

http://www.ridelow.co.uk/


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Keep up the good work guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

TTFT 4 Europe!


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

do you work with pimp garage?


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 2 2007, 11:16 AM~9137190
> *do you work with pimp garage?
> *


yes Sir


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

you fools need to learn something about shipping :thumbsdown: 
you shipping notheing but wrong orders to everyone I order two regular mirrors woth black reflectors back in the day and you gave me a mirror with blue reflectors and a twist mirror... you also shipped me rusted fender and wrong color bb lights...
I mean if you gon do it do it right :uh:


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

I'm not working at the shipping department - I'm just the graphic designer. But as you got ahold of me - I'm gonna try to find out. Hit me up via PM.

Cheers!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Oct 30 2007, 01:27 AM~9112307
> *Since there are more and more european bike builders in here - I guess we should start our own thread.
> 
> Show the world what Europe got.
> ...


Have you ever been to the states for a show? :dunno:


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

I wish I was.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Nov 6 2007, 12:08 AM~9164978
> *I'm not working at the shipping department - I'm just the graphic designer. But as you got ahold of me - I'm gonna try to find out. Hit me up via PM.
> 
> Cheers!
> *


tell manu or whatever the fuck his name is to get his act together PG ships nothing but wrong stuff from what I hear


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 6 2007, 01:45 PM~9165642
> *tell manu or whatever the fuck his name is to get his act together PG ships nothing but wrong stuff from what I hear
> *


calm down man - we ship about 100 packs per day and almost never ship wrong stuff.

It's always the same thing: out of thousands of satisfied customers there's one who's pissed. You'll never hear a "thank you" from a satisfied customer but always a "fuck you" from a dissatisfied one.

I told you I would take care of the problem - just PM me your order number and we go from there - but stop the damn hating.

Thank you!
Sebastian


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

oh i received 3 different rimz from them lol what a good way to mount a trike :biggrin: 

but i got that problem solved because the person i bought the goods from suplies himself at PG so he was responsible and solved the problem


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Nov 6 2007, 03:37 AM~9165436
> *I wish I was.
> *


If you or anyone ever decide to come out for a Cali show,please let me know. You guys are more then welcome to stay with one of us. We will make sure you guys havea good time out here. :thumbsup:


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 6 2007, 06:19 PM~9166752
> *If you or anyone ever decide to come out for a Cali show,please let me know. You guys are more then welcome to stay with one of us. We will make sure you guys havea good time out here.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks a lot Sir. I'm sure gonna come back at you.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Nov 6 2007, 07:20 AM~9165893
> *calm down man - we ship about 100 packs per day and almost never ship wrong stuff.
> 
> It's always the same thing: out of thousands of satisfied customers there's one who's pissed. You'll never hear a "thank you" from a satisfied customer but always a "fuck you" from a dissatisfied one.
> ...


sorry but how would you feel if you paid alot of $ and don't get the stuff you wanted, don't tink i even have the order number anymore but fuck it


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 7 2007, 06:22 PM~9175215
> *sorry but how would you feel if you paid alot of $ and don't get the stuff you wanted, don't tink i even have the order number anymore but fuck it
> *


c'est pas cool tout ça...


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

x2 never order there


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

Dude - I'm serious! If you don't have the order# - give me your adress , name or anything else. I work for that company and I don't want to leave this case the way it is.

There 's a way to work things out.

Cheers!


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

my old bike,built for fun


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

big pimpin right there


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

i remember that one


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

do they have a lot of those folding frames there, those are pretty cool


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Nov 7 2007, 03:28 PM~9177232
> *Dude - I'm serious! If you don't have the order# - give me your adress , name or anything else. I work for that company and I don't want to leave this case the way it is.
> 
> There 's a way to work things out.
> ...


so what are you going to do?
I already bought new partz by now :uh: 
if you wanna make it up I'll send you the mails manu send me and maybee to track number ya'll can send me some shit for free to make it up


----------



## Lippens Greusselin (Dec 20, 2007)

Düsseldorf hier ne'... alles klar jungs?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

ich spreche nicht gut deutsch :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

bwaahahaa :roflmao:


----------



## Lippens Greusselin (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 20 2007, 11:09 AM~9490783
> *ich spreche nicht gut deutsch  :biggrin:
> *


aucun problème


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

http://www.nothingtoxic.com/media/11500254...ted_in_the_Face


----------



## Lippens Greusselin (Dec 20, 2007)

proxénète allemand  :cheesy:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

:biggrin: 

post some pics from you're bike


----------



## Lippens Greusselin (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 20 2007, 11:29 AM~9490816
> *:biggrin:
> 
> post some pics from you're bike
> *


not ready yet... hopefully in 3 weeks, it's nothing special just a custom schwinn. btw nice bicycles out there in belgium.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

thanks man  

don't forget about the pics, this is what the whole topic is about, puttin europe on the map!


----------



## Lippens Greusselin (Dec 20, 2007)

just an idea for now next month hopefully finish


----------



## Lippens Greusselin (Dec 20, 2007)

tonight...


----------



## Lippens Greusselin (Dec 20, 2007)

new shoes


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

looks good homie  

keep up the good work


----------



## Lippens Greusselin (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 21 2007, 10:00 PM~9502453
> *looks good homie
> 
> keep up the good work
> *


thank you much... frame is getting finished this week.


----------



## Lippens Greusselin (Dec 20, 2007)

little progress


----------



## Lippens Greusselin (Dec 20, 2007)

crank shaft will be relocated and the top rear support bars from axle to seat are gettin cut off and a krate style fender for the rear is on the way


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

thats one low mofo :0


----------



## Lippens Greusselin (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 25 2007, 08:39 PM~9528099
> *thats one low mofo :0
> *


plan is another 3 inches!


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

down???????


----------



## Lippens Greusselin (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 25 2007, 08:42 PM~9528125
> *down???????
> *


yes


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lippens Greusselin_@Dec 20 2007, 05:27 AM~9490812
> *proxénète allemand   :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lippens Greusselin (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lippens Greusselin_@Dec 25 2007, 12:43 PM~9528133
> *yes
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lippens Greusselin_@Dec 25 2007, 12:30 PM~9528042
> *little progress
> 
> 
> ...


Was it hard to get a Schwinn out there?


----------



## Lippens Greusselin (Dec 20, 2007)

got it at a flea market in holland


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lippens Greusselin_@Dec 26 2007, 02:05 AM~9533064
> *got it at a flea market in holland
> *


How much? Is there alot of them out there?


----------



## Lippens Greusselin (Dec 20, 2007)

60 euros and yes ive seen over 15 schwinns for sale in the past year


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lippens Greusselin_@Dec 26 2007, 02:10 PM~9535221
> *60 euros and yes ive seen over 15 schwinns for sale in the past year
> *


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

im posting up some stuff of custom cartel, these guys have been building candy painted custom frames since the early 90s


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Dec 26 2007, 02:28 PM~9535330
> *im posting up some stuff of custom cartel, these guys have been building candy painted custom frames since the early 90s
> 
> 
> ...



my first lo lo had that wrap around skirt


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Dec 26 2007, 02:28 PM~9535330
> *im posting up some stuff of custom cartel, these guys have been building candy painted custom frames since the early 90s
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

TTT for the european fools


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Dec 26 2007, 02:28 PM~9535330
> *im posting up some stuff of custom cartel, these guys have been building candy painted custom frames since the early 90s
> 
> 
> ...


 good work on the frames


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

wassssup europe


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 7 2008, 02:16 PM~10817946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


there is a fuckin weather outside

I think my frame will be ready for paint very soon :cheesy: ...


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

cool to hear homz, I'm takin up some parts right now and in august the rest of the metal for the frame, you better be ready when I'm done :biggrin: 
who's going to paint your frame?


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 7 2008, 05:40 PM~10818467
> *cool to hear homz, I'm takin up some parts right now and in august the rest of the metal for the frame, you better be ready when I'm done :biggrin:
> who's going to paint your frame?
> *


ttt this is Top Secret :biggrin: ........


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

fuck secrets :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 7 2008, 11:10 AM~10818837
> *fuck secrets  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 7 2008, 07:15 PM~10818858
> *:yes:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

Ill post some pics tomorow


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

R.A.S.T.A. Bike BC
------------------------
Russia (Moscow, St-Peterburg, e t c)
Ukrane (Kiev, Harkov, L'vov, e t c)


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

wow


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 8 2008, 12:55 PM~10822277
> *wow
> *


where are the pics homie? :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

:biggrin: i'll post some later tonight :biggrin:


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

TTMT :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

16" trike made by ATR Customz, owner is in L.A. Low Cruisin CC  



















:biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

TTT for the euro lowriders


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Dec 9 2008, 01:56 PM~12380529
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good, needs some whitewalls tho :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

damn never saw this one big props to the westbarrio familia


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

thought you knew that one milz :0 westbarrio is growing and is a great club, i know most of the members and they all good people :biggrin:


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 9 2008, 11:18 PM~12380689
> *damn never saw this one big props to the westbarrio familia
> 
> 
> ...


the bike of my homie "vegas"
new paint,new work on the frame,new parts.SOON...


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

6 bikes in works for the contest in may...some full custom...


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Dec 9 2008, 02:49 PM~12380939
> *6 bikes in works for the contest in may...some full custom...
> 
> *


  same over here brother


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

Put a 20" triple flat twisted chain guard 
cut the bracket and weld it near the sprocket


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I give you guys props for what you do its not easy I bet with the resources 2 get stuff out there


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

exactly, its hard to get stuff out here, parts are overpriced but most of the people buy straight from usa nowa days, then the only thing that fucks us up is import taxes   

but still we love what we do


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

it looks funny :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Dec 27 2008, 05:05 PM~12538143
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 REAL SICK


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

props to you homie looks good, the crown for a fork idea is sic


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

before


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Dec 28 2008, 10:16 AM~12543347
> *before
> 
> 
> ...


is that the OG seat? looks pretty big...
that lil apehanger is real nice


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 28 2008, 07:21 PM~12543363
> *is that the OG seat? looks pretty big...
> that lil apehanger is real nice
> *


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Dec 28 2008, 10:24 AM~12543381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

keep up the good work, that lil trike is sick with the downcrown fork! :thumbsup:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

these were the cruising days  



























i rolled this bitch the entire day without any spring :biggrin:


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

an other project :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 4 2009, 04:11 PM~12603391
> *these were the cruising days
> 
> 
> ...


good times, I still roll my girl when it gets a lil hotter


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Dec 27 2008, 04:05 PM~12538143
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


mister x always build fuckin crazy rides !!!!!!!
to the top homie


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 14 2008, 05:14 AM~12425636
> *exactly, its hard to get stuff out here, parts are overpriced but most of the people buy straight from usa nowa days, then the only thing that fucks us up is import taxes
> 
> but still we love what we do
> *


x2


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

TTT FOR EUROPEAN BIKE BUILDERS  and for sure to Westbarrio cc and bc


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jan 22 2009, 03:15 PM~12783886
> *TTT FOR EUROPEAN BIKE  BUILDERS   and for sure to Westbarrio cc and bc
> 
> 
> ...


very good job


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jan 22 2009, 03:15 PM~12783886
> *TTT FOR EUROPEAN BIKE  BUILDERS   and for sure to Westbarrio cc and bc
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks









Europe TTT :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jan 26 2009, 05:51 AM~12816281
> * thanks
> 
> 
> ...


your gonna have to come up with more than that to beat me :biggrin: 
jk bro, love your project


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

's up Europe?

good to see France and Belgium are bustin' out some serious shit! hno:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Jan 27 2009, 07:15 AM~12827122
> *'s up Europe?
> 
> good to see France and Belgium  are bustin' out some serious shit! hno:
> *


someone had to do it :biggrin:


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 27 2009, 04:20 PM~12827427
> *someone had to do it :biggrin:
> *


.... and did quite good.


I been out of the game for quite some time now. Still I have some projects on hold. Hopefully I'm gonna bust out in summer. "EazyOrange" rebuild and a radical 12".


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Jan 27 2009, 09:02 AM~12827777
> *.... and did quite good.
> I been out of the game for quite  some time now. Still I have some projects on hold. Hopefully I'm gonna bust out in summer. "EazyOrange" rebuild and a radical 12".
> *


I hope you realy do that cuz germany is behind in the bike game  :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

we will be remembered as the pioneers in bike building out here


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 27 2009, 01:01 PM~12829917
> *    we will be remembered as the pioneers in bike building out here
> *


that would be sweet :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

yup it will be like that, we gotta make ourselfs know out there, show these fools out here what we do and try to motivate people to follow our pad


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

lookin good X


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Feb 7 2009, 12:01 PM~12934646
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


pedal car?


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

beau travail monsieur X...Tu fais du lourd comme vous dites en France!!!


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

merci l'ami


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 7 2009, 05:01 PM~12936437
> *beau travail monsieur X...Tu fais du lourd comme vous dites en France!!!
> *


x2 
enfin pas seulmen X mais le WB dans son ensenble!!!!!!
c'est vraiment grace a tout ses mecs que le low francais en est arrivé a ce niveau!!!
le WB mais aussi le bc EXCLUSIVE et tout les indépendant qui ne sont peut etre pas sur ce forum (marlo par exemple) on tout retourné et on fait avancé la ascene du low europenne a pas de géant!!
bravo les mecs continué vos projets g bien ate de voir tout sa une foi terminé et je c tres bien que sa sera vraimen du super boulot comme vous avez kabitude de présenté


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Feb 8 2009, 01:01 PM~12941318
> *x2
> enfin pas seulmen X mais le WB dans son ensenble!!!!!!
> c'est vraiment grace a tout ses mecs que le low francais en est arrivé a ce niveau!!!
> ...


Bien dit mon colonel!!! :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 8 2009, 11:08 AM~12941355
> *Bien dit mon colonel!!! :biggrin:
> *


  
il faut juste rendre a césar ce qui est a césar!!!!
ici trop de personne on u le droit o éloje et o bénéfice de la scene du low européenne o détriment de builders comme ce dont je parle!!!!! :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Feb 8 2009, 01:10 PM~12941366
> *
> il faut juste rendre a césar ce qui est a césar!!!!
> ici trop de personne on u le droit o éloje et o bénéfice de la scene du low européenne o détriment de builders comme ce dont je parle!!!!! :uh:
> *


hahaha sacré colonel rimolo... :biggrin:


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Feb 8 2009, 08:01 PM~12941318
> *x2
> enfin pas seulmen X mais le WB dans son ensenble!!!!!!
> c'est vraiment grace a tout ses mecs que le low francais en est arrivé a ce niveau!!!
> ...


Un grand merci a toi mon pote,cela me fait enormément plaisir


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

Maintenez-vous le bien construit des gars l'Europe au haut!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Feb 8 2009, 09:04 PM~12941848
> *Un grand merci a toi mon pote,cela me fait enormément plaisir
> *


x2   on se vois tous au concours :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Feb 8 2009, 07:01 PM~12941318
> *x2
> enfin pas seulmen X mais le WB dans son ensenble!!!!!!
> c'est vraiment grace a tout ses mecs que le low francais en est arrivé a ce niveau!!!
> ...


Thanks l'ami ca fait plaisir!!! 
Congrats au Belgium Exclusive Chapter!!!
et encore merci pour les compliments de la part du Luxurious :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Feb 8 2009, 01:04 PM~12941848
> *Un grand merci a toi mon pote,cela me fait enormément plaisir
> *


pas de souci le X


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Feb 9 2009, 09:03 AM~12948517
> *Thanks l'ami ca fait plaisir!!!
> Congrats au Belgium Exclusive Chapter!!!
> et encore merci pour les compliments de la part du Luxurious :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

*Ich verstehe kein Wort! *

:biggrin: 

(that was german for "I don't understand a single word")


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

some news :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@May 2 2009, 11:10 AM~13764416
> *some news :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  like that twist part bro nice detail


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@May 2 2009, 01:10 PM~13764416
> *some news :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WTF. DAMN!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 2 2009, 09:57 PM~13765032
> *WTF. DAMN!
> *


you aint ready for europe :biggrin: the fastest lowrider bike evolutions take place out here, what you guys did in 20years, we do it in 5, it goes TOO fast to keep up :biggrin:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 3 2009, 01:12 AM~13766086
> *you aint ready for europe  :biggrin:  the fastest lowrider bike evolutions take place out here, what you guys did in 20years, we do it in 5, it goes TOO fast to keep up  :biggrin:
> *


  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeahhhhhh looking good !!! 
ps: bien la coupe de veuch :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

damn that thing is mini uffin:


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

My pedal car project


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@May 3 2009, 11:59 AM~13770984
> *My pedal car project
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie thats awesome, you should get the frame painted green by djoce


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

TTT FOR EUROPE!! 23DAYS LEFT FOR THE BIG SHOW :biggrin: WHOS READY? I AINT AT ALL :angry: 

working on the chrysler to get it on its wheels, other wise i can't take the trailer out of the garage


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 8 2009, 01:17 AM~13823753
> *TTT FOR EUROPE!! 23DAYS LEFT FOR THE BIG SHOW  :biggrin:  WHOS READY? I AINT AT ALL  :angry:
> 
> working on the chrysler to get it on its wheels, other wise i can't take the trailer out of the garage
> *


I will be ready


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

O rly? :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 8 2009, 03:20 PM~13829502
> *O rly?  :biggrin:
> *


no not exactly


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 10 2009, 12:18 AM~13838073
> *no not exactly
> *


thats what i thought, i think nobody is ready, only thing i need to do is get the chrysler on its wheels to pull the trailer out cuz the trike didn't change at all and will not change either since i bought some Z's, it will be showed like it was showed at the sins show


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 14 2009, 02:55 AM~13882524
> *thats what i thought, i think nobody is ready, only thing i need to do is get the chrysler on its wheels to pull the trailer out cuz the trike didn't change at all and will not change either since i bought some Z's, it will be showed like it was showed at the sins show
> *


cool, I love that look


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

some news


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@May 14 2009, 05:02 PM~13888871
> *some news
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro


----------



## myxomop (Nov 17, 2009)

24" wheels lowrider from Moscow, Russia
Custom frame made from 20" Taiwan lowrider frame
1-st prise at Kustom Groove Bike (KGB) 2008.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## myxomop (Nov 17, 2009)

24" wheels lowrider from Moscow, Russia
Custom frame made from 20" Taiwan lowrider frame
1-st prise at Kustom Groove Bike (KGB) 2008.









:uh:


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by myxomop_@Nov 18 2009, 12:22 AM~15692401
> *24" wheels lowrider from Moscow, Russia
> Custom frame made from 20" Taiwan lowrider frame
> 1-st prise at Kustom Groove Bike (KGB) 2008.
> ...


"ZDRAVSTVUJTE, TOVARISH', KAK POZHIVAETE?" © arny schwarzenegger (from "red heat" movie)


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Oct 30 2007, 06:57 AM~9112739
> *Badass 2 wheeler from Paris,
> 
> 
> ...


now this one is sick.. does it even fold ? shit is tight :h5: :worship: candy is nice the way it was cut.. :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 18 2009, 08:26 AM~15699367
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Nov 18 2009, 01:08 AM~15694555
> *now this one is sick.. does it even fold ? shit is tight  :h5:  :worship: candy is nice the way it was cut.. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie  ,this is my old bike it has been destroyed one month after the show and in few months you can see a bike more radikal with the same frame :biggrin: ...


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by myxomop_@Nov 17 2009, 01:22 PM~15692401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


***** dun won himself a boot :roflmao: 

gotta luv russia


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 19 2009, 05:50 PM~15712518
> ******  dun won himself a boot  :roflmao:
> 
> gotta luv russia
> *


Its not a BOOT
its wool VALENKI (word2word trnslate: LIE-ers) :biggrin:


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## Lowtie 77 (Sep 24, 2004)

my Basman:
rear: 24" x 3" on 100mm wide rim, front 24 x 3" on 80mm wide rim
tires: Thick Brick WW

3speed jockey shifter


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 19 2009, 06:50 AM~15712518
> ******  dun won himself a boot  :roflmao:
> 
> gotta luv russia
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Nov 18 2009, 03:07 PM~15701097
> *thanks homie  ,this is my old bike it has been destroyed one month after the show and in few months you can see a bike more radikal with the same frame :biggrin: ...
> *


pictures of my new and last bike  :

















































































































big up to all europeans bike builders...


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

:biggrin: 
http://www.vimeo.com/15096708


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

looking good homie, you tested it on 24v allready? :biggrin:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 20 2010, 08:54 AM~18608983
> *  looking good homie, you tested it on 24v allready?  :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad: no the motor is a 12V i don' t want to burn it!


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Sep 19 2010, 10:36 PM~18608402
> *:biggrin:
> http://www.vimeo.com/15096708
> *




what kind of cylinder are you using?


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 20 2010, 01:18 PM~18609329
> *what kind of cylinder are you using?
> *


clippard pneumatic cylinder!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## myxomop13 (Feb 17, 2012)

myxomop said:


>






































it's me again )here is the final edition of my bike, the best russian lowrider in 2008 & 2011now there is 24" 50 mm rims, 3 mm spokes, 3-sp Shimano Nexus gear with jockey-shift, custom saddle & "fish" custom paint







From Russia with Kustom love!


----------

